# Oracle Plugin Ecplise



## padde479 (2. Jan 2009)

Hi @all!

Ich muss ein kleines Tool programmieren, dass verschiedene SQL-Dateien einliest, sich mit einer Oracle-Datenbank verbindet und die Ergebnisse als CSV-Datei speichert. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Plugin, mit dem ich die SQLs in Eclipse testen kann. Gibt es sowas? Ich habe zwar Toad for Oracle, aber es sind relativ einfache SQLs, und ich möchte gerne alles in einer IDE erledigen können.

Gruß
Padde


----------



## foobar (2. Jan 2009)

http://www.eclipse.org/datatools/


----------



## Gast (4. Feb 2009)

jora von luenasoft ist sehr gut. mit in place editing und anderen netten features. läuft stabil und bei mir auch nicht gerade sehr resourcen hungrig


----------

